# Big Ultrasound tomorrow!!



## happymamma

I'm getting so excited, in less the 24 hrs I will 'hopefully' know the sex of my baby! I'm thinking about bringing all my kids to the apt and Find out together :)


----------



## mtnprotracy

How exciting....I admit I'm jealous ;)! My scan is Thursday, and I am about to explode with anticipation!! We think we'll take our older 2 boys (16 and 15--12 year old is autistic and the scan may confuse/distress him--he detests doctors' offices). I think your kids will love it.....are you planning to take them in from the beginning, or get them a few minutes into it? I can't decide!! Good luck--can't wait to hear what you're having :D!


----------



## Gia7777

Good luck to the both of you!! Such an exciting time! Can't wait for an update!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Good luck for tomorrow - be sure to let us know when you find out? What do you think it is??

I go for a fetal heart scan tomorrow, apparently they didn't get a good enough look at my anomaly scan 3 weeks ago!!......at least it's at 9am so I'm not waiting around all day for it.! X


----------



## DeeM73

Good luck! x


----------



## Storm1jet2

Oohh how exciting - all the very best - enjoy every minute!


----------



## happymamma

It's a Boy!! Everything is loOking really good, and I measure a few days further. :)


----------



## mtnprotracy

Oh, that's wonderful....little boys are amazing :D! Congratulations.....I hope my little one cooperates tomorrow as well as your's did today!!!!


----------



## Gia7777

Congrats!!!!!! I was measuring 3 days ahead at my 20w scan as well!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Congrats on team blue.... Good luck tomorrow Tracy. X


----------

